# eheim making noise



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there i have a eheim 2213 , it recently lost its prime so i took it as a oportunity to clean it as it was due for its cleaning . i put it togeather adn had ahek of a time trying to get it to prime , any usefill hints on priming the filter . now that it is running it is making noise like from air bubbles , like its sucking air is there a way to get rid of the air in the filter , perhaps did i do something wrong . 
any ideas would be appreciated 
thanks 
tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For priming it after filling, what often works is just to close the taps on the hoses prior to disconnecting so that there's water in there - so after you reconnect the hoses and open the valves, the wate flowing down naturally starts a siphon.

Otherwise, if the canister is completely empty of water, just apply some suction to the return hose to start the siphon - you'll have at least 20 seconds before the canister fills and water starts spilling everywhere 

The bubbles will naturally purge themselves - you can give the canister a light shake every few minutes to dislodge bubbles, but given a few hours it should quiet down. The bubbles are just from air caught in the media.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*eheim*

its been at least 12 hours will try to shake tho ,i dont have taps on my hoses . will look into getting some taps , do they have to be the ones from eheim . 
thanks 
tom


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

12 hrs doesnt sound normal. Unplug it now,close all valves and suck on the outflow until you get some in your mouth and you feel it in your throat and start to choke! Well Not that far but you get the idea.Do it or bust. Plug it back in and open valves.


EDIT : wait you say you don't have taps as in the connect valves for the tubings? Hmm.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*eheim*

funny guy ...lol ...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

1dime said:


> suck on the outflow until you get some in your mouth


Jeez, at least take the poor guy out for dinner first..


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

You can either

1. Fill the canister to the brim and the put the motor on till water spills over. Connect everything to the tank and plug it in. No sucking or siphoning. This is not the proper way but it works.

2. Connect the empty canister and empty lines to the tank. Suck on the outflow till you hear water filling the canister. After 30 seconds or so, water will come from the outflow. Plug it in and your ready to go.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

its either air
or
you cleaned off the slimy part from the impeller


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*eheim*

actually i didnt clean off the impellor . i think its just lots of air have to figure out how to prime the system i will install taps on hoses i have some taps at work that i think will work great . just hope the sizing is right 
thanks 
tom


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*filter troubleshooting*

1. What kind of media do you have in there? When have you last rinsed your media? When have you last replaced clogged-up fibre/sponge? If your media is clogged with slime, the air might take a long time to get out. When you clean your filter, it's a good idea to take out the impeller and wipe it with Q-tips and a toothpick (and clean rags), snake the tubing, and rinse the filter media *in used tank water* (so as not to harm the bacteria, but to loosen up any blobs of slime in there). If the sponge/fiber is packed flat and/or jammed with slime, replace most of it, keeping some of it with the beneficial bacteria in there. Then refill the filter with *used tank water* (if it's been sitting in a bucket for a bit, the worst bits of dirt will have sunk to the bottom and the water at the top will be relatively clear), seal it up, and restart.

2. If you've got air bubbles in there after a restart, shut the filter, let some of the bubbles go through, then restart. (The impeller breaks up big bubbles. This is why turning off the filter can help you get rid of big bubbles more quickly).

3. Rocking the filter several times soon after restart also helps, as ameekplec said.

-- Oh, and there's no need for sucking.  Once the hoses are reconnected, but before you restart the filter, use a measuring cup or mug and a funnel (easily made by cutting a 2-litre pop bottle and inverting the spout) to fill the hoses with water from the tank. Replace them into the tank before turning on the filter.


----------

